# Lost over half of my collection



## rjjohnson1981 (Jan 3, 2008)

My collection of frogs: 3 azureus, 3 leucmelas, and 2 breeding pair of Citronella

The problem started with my breeding pair. The female became lethargic and we noticed a slimly coating in the water after she as been in it. Then the male also started. Somehow it jumped to my leucomelas, they stopped eating and all of them have died. My azureus never stopped eating and last night we found one the water bowl, it looks like it drowned. (by the way my azureus are in a different room) This morning we found my breader male (Citronella) dead in the water bowl and my female has also died.

Yesterday, I went on line to see what I could do. A site suggested buying antibiotics for fish, place the frogs in the water for 30 min twice a day. We went to town and brought some... we only did it once yesterday.....We do not know if we should do it again. 

I am lost and feel so bad, I really love my frogs and so does my husband......Do you have any suggestions? Please help me. I would love to one day have baby frogs........I contacted the person I bought my frogs from and he suggested finding a vet. I live in Southern (nears Mexico) and we do not have a vet near by. Please contract me asap.... I would love to replace my collection, and my breeder that I used stated he would replace my frogs if I could find out what has happened. Jodi


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

some odd reason, it makes me think that it could very well be B. dendrobatidis, err, Chytridiomycosis.


----------



## zombiefish (Sep 22, 2006)

*frogs*

Need more info, do you wash hands before touching tanks? Are you using supplements for feeding? What is your viv temp and humidity. With the curse of chytrid, I have experienced that the male usually succumbs and deceases to this faster then the females and you will notice a difficulty in the shedding of skin and dramatic lethargy. I suggest contacting your frog dealer or maybe taking a stool sample and check for any bad stuff.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

also what is the room temp that the tanks are kept in? also what are the internal temp of the tanks?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Usually internal parasites aren`t going to take down healthy frogs(a whole collection at once) and spread from room to room. Sound very much like chytrid or a virus. This is the time of year where tanks temps drop from seasonal variation and could induce the disease stage of chytrid. Just a few degrees in temp drop can tip the scales on a disease like that. 
Form your saying you were breeding them I`m pretty sure temps and humidity and feeding were fine. 
The slimy shed left behind and soaking and it all happening at once tells me it was most likely a pathogen or chemical contaminent throughout the whole house(canary in a coalmine scenerio) but most likely a pathogen like chytrid because of the soaking.
I`d send any fecals or corpses to D.r frye for necropsy and send a swab in to pisces molecular for chytrid testing.


----------

